# Convertir amplificador valvular Silco 343 en amplificador de guitarra 5F1



## geor16 (Nov 29, 2019)

Hola, como lo dice el titulo, la idea es convertir un amplificador valvular Silco Stereophonic 343 en un amplificador valvular para guitarra basado en el fender Champ 5F1.

El amplificador me lo regalo un amigo que lo estaba por tirar, parece estar bastante bien, todavía no estoy seguro que funcione todo, pero varias partes que fui probando funcionan. Partiendo del esquema y las componentes del amplificador Silco [Figura 1] empecé a buscar algún amplificador para guitarra que sea similar y encontré un esquema llamado “Kalamazoo” que hace una adaptación del fender 5F1 [Figura 2] pero con modificaciones para usar como válvulas de potencia las EL84 que son las que tengo en el Silco.

El proyecto me parece viable, ya que a simple vista las componentes y el esquema son muy similares (El 5F1 tiene un solo canal por lo que tengo sobrada la fuente y el doble de componentes). Pero Tengo algunas dudas puntuales y otras más generales, algunas quizás muy básicas pero es mi primera incursión en el mundo de los equipos valvulares:

*Consulta 1 - El transformador de salida:*

Por lo que pude ver, al amplificador se le habían remplazado los transformadores de salida, y acá me surgen algunas dudas. Primero el estado de los transformadores y luego como conectarlos, ya que estos transformadores de remplazo tienen 3 cables en el primario. Lo transformadores son marca Stilton 0014205 Ultra lineal Simple 6W 5K con tres cables en el primario (se ve que tiene algún punto medio) y en el secundario 3 cableas también, para 4 y 8 ohm.

Sobre el estado de los transformadores, la primera prueba fue medir la resistencia en el primario. Estas me dieron valores distintos entre el central y los dos extremos: 200 ohm y 400 ohm y entre extremos 600 ohm.  Esto por lo que vi, es indicio de que el transformador mal, igualmente me llamo la atención que los dos transformadores de salida me arrojaron los mismos valores en estas mediciones. Luego conecte los extremos del primario a 220V y me dio un voltaje de 9V (con los extremos del secundario la conexión a 8 oh), con lo cual me dice que se cumple la relación de transformación, y además lo tuve una hora conectado y no calentó. Señal de que funciona bien, y dado los resultados ambiguos de las pruebas, no se cual es el estado  los transformadores.

Sobre la conexión, pensaba usar solo los extremos del primario y del secundario y anular los puntos medio, ya que como pude ver se cumple la relación de transformación de 5K ohm a 8 ohm (voy a usar parlante de 8ohm). ¿Está bien esto o puedo estar metiendo la pata en algo?

Otra cosa que me llamo la atención y me causo un poco de preocupación, toque con el busca-polo la carcasa del transformador cuando estaba el primario conectado a 220V y predio la lampara. Medí continuidad entre todos los cables del transformador con la carcasa y me da infinito o sea que no esta tocando nada. ¿Me tengo que preocupar?

*Consulta 2 - La fuente de alimentación:*

Sobre la fuente de alimentación, pensaba usar la del silco. Incluyendo el transformador, los diodos, los capacitores dobles de 50uF 350V y una resistencia de 200 ohm que parece ser para bajar la tensión. O Sea dejar la fuente del amplificador Silco tal cual esta. Esto creo que estaría bien, pero me surge una duda, en el esquema del 5F1 [Figura 2], que es el que voy a realizar, existen unos capacitores: C4c, C4b y C4a de 10 uF, 10 uF y 20uF respectivamente, los cuales los iba a remplazar con los que usa el Silco en ese mismo lugar que son de 50uF ¿Tendré algún problema con esto?

*Otras dudas:*

¿Para testar el amplificador puedo usar una lámpara en serie? ¿De cuanta potencia tendría que ser?
¿Se puede probar en vació (sin conectar el parlante) para medir que pasa en las salidas y no volar el parlante? Tengo entendido que en los valvulares no es conveniente, en ese caso si existe alguna sugerencia.
El amplificador tiene una salida de 5W ¿Puedo conectarle un parlate de un amplificador de 50W de 12 pulgadas o voy a tener algún problema por la diferencia de potencias entre la salida y el parlante?
Eso es todo los que se me ocurre para arrancar, Disculpen la extensión, pero intente describir la situación con la mayor precisión. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## geor16 (Nov 30, 2019)

Seguí investigando un poco mas y resulta que algunos transformadores de audio tiene el punto central del primario, no tan central, como por ejemplo este que encontré: Hammond 1760C [Figura 3]. Esto me hace pensar que los transformadores de salida pueden estar en buen estado. 
El problema ahora es si puedo utilizar el trafo que tengo actualmente que es ultralineal y tiene un punto central en el primario [Figura 4] cuando yo necesito uno que no tenga punto central. 

La idea es conectar el primario en los extremos anulando el punto central, pero al no tener muchos conocimientos sobre estos transformadores (Por ejemplo que quiere decir que sea ultralineal) se me complica saber si estoy en lo correcto.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Nov 30, 2019)

Hola, primero antes que nada tené muchísimo cuidado con las tensiones en los amp valvulares, son muy peligrosas.
Dentro de los límites de mi conocimiento en estos temas te digo: podés usar la fuente tal como está, y los transformadores de salida también, la derivación que tienen no es central, es para hacer el diseño ultralineal, podés aislarla y anularla (pero no la cortes para no arruinar el trafo).
De cualquier manera yo veo dos opciones que son distintas a las tuyas, la primera es repararlo y usarlo de amp stereo, la segunda es desarmarlo por completo y arrancar de cero restaurando el chassis y los componentes que vayas a usar, como no pusiste una foto del estado actual no me puedo decidir por ninguna. Desarmar una parte para adaptarlo a otra cosa me parece demasiado trabajo en este caso.

PD: Revisá bien eso de que el buscapolo te muestra tensión en dónde no corresponde, puede haber algo pinchado que te está derivando a masa.


----------



## geor16 (Nov 30, 2019)

Gracias ska_gatotw por tu respuesta, si, la idea era subir fotos del equipo original, pero cuando arme el tema no las tenia a mano, las subo en este comentario. Si, pensé que podía andar lo de la fuente, pero no estaba seguro. Muy buena la información de los transformadores, estuve buscando y leyendo bastante sobre el tema, pero era demasiada información y me costaba procesarla, fue muy útil tu comentario. 

Con respecto a la opción elegida, en un primer momento pensé en restaurar el equipo original, pero la descarte por varias cuestiones: Toco la guitarra y siempre quise armar un valvular para guitarra, el circuito del amplificador de guitarra es mas sencillo para arrancar, lleva la mitad de los componentes, por lo que si alguno esta dañado o se daña por algún error que pueda cometer, tengo un remplazo, y al ser mas sencillo creo que va a ser mucho mejor para arrancar. La idea del proyecto, ademas de hacer andar el amplificador, es aprender sobre este tipo de equipos y creo que mientras mas sencillo mejor. 

Por ultimo, lo de la tensión encontrada con el buscapolo voy a investigar un poco mas. En principio parece estar todo bien, probe continuidad con todas las ramas del transformador y su carcasa y en todas me marca que no tiene continuidad, pero voy a seguir investigando el asunto..


----------



## geor16 (Nov 30, 2019)

Estuve haciendo algunas mediciones en el transformador de alimentación. Primero lo conecte a la red con una lampara de 25W en serie y la lampara se encendió, por lo que note que algo pasaba y lo desconecte. Al medir la resistencia de los bobinados me arrojo los siguientes resultados [Figura 5]: En el primario:  15 ohm, en el secundario 180 ohm, y en el de 6,3V me dio 1 ohm.

Por lo que tengo entendido estas mediciones me dan un indicio de que esta en corto el bobinado de 6,3V que es el que corresponde a alimentar el filamento de las válvulas.  Ahora para solucionar este problema se me ocurrió eliminar el bobinado de 6,3V (en el caso de que sea el bobinado de arriba, es decir el ultimo bobinado) y alimentar esos 6,3V con otro trasformador. Es mas escuche que para eliminar el ruido se puede alimentar los filamento con continua. Seria una solución aceptable?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2019)

Y por que no hacerlo andar , venderlo y comprarse directamente el de guitarra valvular . . .


----------



## geor16 (Dic 3, 2019)

Finalmente arme el amplificador y esta funcionando. El único problema es que me da unos voltajes un poco distintos a los que figuran en el esquema. ¿Esto puede generar algún problema grave a futuro? los voltajes en verde [Figura 6] son de las mediciones realizadas en el amplificador andando.


----------



## marianonardi (Jun 29, 2021)

Hola, como estas? disculpa la consulta. Los trafos originales del 343 los usaste o los tenes disponibles? Gracias!


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 1, 2021)

marianonardi dijo:


> Hola, como estas? disculpa la consulta. Los trafos originales del 343 los usaste o los tenes disponibles? Gracias!


Buenas Noches Mariano, si leés el post detalladamente, dice que el amplificador se lo regaló un amigo, y que vino montado con transformadores de salida marca Stilton, que no son los Silco originales :


geor16 dijo:


> *Consulta 1 - El transformador de salida:*
> 
> Por lo que pude ver, al amplificador se le habían remplazado los transformadores de salida, y acá me surgen algunas dudas. Primero el estado de los transformadores y luego como conectarlos, ya que estos transformadores de remplazo tienen 3 cables en el primario. Lo transformadores son marca Stilton 0014205 Ultra lineal Simple 6W 5K con tres cables en el primario (se ve que tiene algún punto medio) y en el secundario 3 cableas también, para 4 y 8 ohm.



Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## marianonardi (Jul 2, 2021)

Gracias, lo leí mientras hacía otra cosa y entendí que le había puesto Stilton. No lo medi, pero los dorados no entran y además no están los agujeros. Voy a poner unos CBS probablemente pero bueno, la idea era dejarlo originales

saludos!


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 3, 2021)

marianonardi dijo:


> Gracias, lo leí mientras hacía otra cosa y entendí que le había puesto Stilton. No lo medi, pero los dorados no entran y además no están los agujeros. Voy a poner unos CBS probablemente pero bueno, la idea era dejarlo originales
> 
> saludos!


Hola de nuevo Mariano !
No entiendo a que te refieres, ¿que amplificador estás haciendo, reconstruyendo, o reparando?


----------



## marianonardi (Jul 4, 2021)

Un Silco 341, el hermano menor


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 4, 2021)

Buen día Mariano, gracias por tu respuesta !
Ahora, si el Silco 343 de este post según geor16 es de 5W por canal, y viendo el circuito que publicó amerita que sea de más, o menos esa potencia (salida simple 6BQ5/EL84), ¿cuánto más pequeño o menor es el Silco 341 que tienes), o  ¿porqué lo llamas hermano menor?
Estaría bueno para el foro que publiques acá, o en un post nuevo (mejor) acerca del Silco 341 que tienes, con diagrama, fotos, etc.,etc.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## marianonardi (Jul 4, 2021)

Hola! Le digo menor por el número, el circuito es el el mismo (por lo que vi en lo que dejaron) pero no tiene doble entrada o volumen separado. Los Silco venían en kit hasta donde se por lo que es imposible casi encontrar dos iguales. Estaba puntualmente viendo al posibilidad de conseguir los Trafos originales, no es un proyecto que vaya a empezar ahora, cuando lo haga trato de subir algo

gracias!


----------

